# CNDYBLU66SS



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Buildoff-You and I.

Mini Truck

Rules:

-Must be a *STOCK* kit none of that Hulix shit(to be posted up on or before Jan. 1st 2010).
-Starts Jan. 1st and goes to March 31st 2010.
-Any and all aftermarket stuff is ok.
-It is also ok to rob parts from other kits.
-The members of LIL will have a week to vote on the best ride.

This is not for fun this buildoff is personal. I just remebered when you dawged my ass in off topic.

P.S. DONT BE SCARRRRED.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*DO IT!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the fuck? i dont do mini trucks bro- not my style. make it whatever goes and you got it.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 21 2009, 09:14 PM~15740435
> *the fuck? i dont do mini trucks bro- not my style. make it whatever goes and you got it.
> *


Mini Trucks or bust.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 21 2009, 07:14 PM~15740435
> *the fuck? i dont do mini trucks bro- not my style. make it whatever goes and you got it.
> *


BOO! :thumbsdown: BUILD OUTSIDE YOUR COMFORT LEVEL, YOU MIGHT LEARN A THING OR 2....


----------



## Shadowmaker (Jul 1, 2009)

what id give to be able to build again


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

alright, minitrucks it is.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 21 2009, 09:20 PM~15740473
> *BOO! :thumbsdown: BUILD OUTSIDE YOUR COMFORT LEVEL, YOU MIGHT LEARN A THING OR 2....
> *


Listen to Rev. He's a wise man.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea.... anything but a 67 :biggrin:


----------



## Shadowmaker (Jul 1, 2009)

good luck to you both


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@Nov 21 2009, 09:28 PM~15740541
> *good luck to you both
> *


Thx Shadow.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2009, 08:28 PM~15740538
> *yea.... anything but a 67  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@Nov 21 2009, 06:28 PM~15740541
> *good luck to you both
> *


X2


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15740500
> *alright, minitrucks it is.
> *


  you can do it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2009, 07:28 PM~15740538
> *yea.... anything but a 67  :biggrin:
> *


LOL Your a nut homie. Do it little homie broaden your horizons :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

why you pickin on little D chad?


and you get my end of the bet out yet lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yaw some foo's homie ! :roflmao: 

This is gonna be good, we'll be checkin' in come January homies !

Good luck to both of you !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 21 2009, 05:21 PM~15740967
> *Yaw some foo's homie !  :roflmao:
> 
> This is gonna be good, we'll be checkin' in come January homies !
> ...


check your PMs


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm gettin my ninja on! (now off to see Chads build thread)
got my looky loo frequint flyer pass! To chads I go!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey so wats is there a buildoff or wat :angry: dont see any progress pics or any thing getting built on here :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats because it starts January 1st.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 9 2009, 04:00 PM~15928644
> *thats because it starts January 1st.
> *


 :0 oooohhh my bad :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 9 2009, 07:07 PM~15928732
> *:0 oooohhh my bad  :biggrin:
> *


Reading is your friend :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 9 2009, 09:33 PM~15933185
> *Reading is your friend  :biggrin:
> *


no shit huh :biggrin: 
can u read this

HOPE U KNOW HOW TO BUILD A MODEL SMART ASS   :biggrin:


----------



## DavisKuztomz (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 10 2009, 02:44 AM~15934699
> *no shit huh :biggrin:
> can u read this
> 
> ...


HAHA u know your right. He better hope he can build a model thats for damn sure. I'll b watching this one


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 10 2009, 05:44 AM~15934699
> *no shit huh :biggrin:
> can u read this
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

linik to ownage? :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DavisKuztomz_@Dec 10 2009, 01:59 AM~15934748
> *HAHA u know your right. He better hope he can build a model thats for damn sure. I'LL B WATCHING THIS ONE
> *


  me too :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

2 and a half more weeks and it's on !

:biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2009, 12:54 PM~15936690
> *2 and a half more weeks and it's on !
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


UH-HUUU!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Fuk two and a half more weeks. This topic is 3 weeks old. U guys could have been done by now! Fukit, startem now. Lol


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 10 2009, 01:11 PM~15936893
> *Fuk two and a half more weeks.  This topic is 3 weeks old.  U guys could have been done by now!  Fukit, startem now. Lol
> *


To much going on with it being Christmas, work, and the family right now.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

DYNASTY----DYNASTY---DYNASTY M.C.C. hay CNDYBLU66SS. the club is behind ya. get um killa.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 10 2009, 02:18 PM~15936968
> *DYNASTY----DYNASTY---DYNASTY M.C.C. hay CNDYBLU66SS. the club is behind ya.  get um killa.
> *


I'am Behind him too....Make it happen... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 10 2009, 10:31 AM~15937095
> *I'am Behind him too....Make it happen... :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## DavisKuztomz (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 10 2009, 12:48 PM~15937844
> *X2
> *


X3 get em


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

so there you have it.. SLUG FEST 2010,, not on spike tv.
not on pay per view, only right hear! on layitlow!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

we're behind ya here. Dynasty be damned! Wish i'd been the mofo playin off on ya on off-topic..LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

God dammit where's the fucking ownsge


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 10 2009, 01:11 PM~15936893
> *Fuk two and a half more weeks.  This topic is 3 weeks old.  U guys could have been done by now!  Fukit, startem now. Lol
> *


lol x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks fam!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 10 2009, 04:07 PM~15940368
> *thanks fam!
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 10 2009, 03:49 PM~15939608
> *God dammit where's the fucking ownsge
> *


the ownage be in this topic after the 1st. Lmao.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..til then this topic can create DUST, as if it never happened!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2009, 08:13 PM~15942399
> *lol..til then this topic can create DUST, as if it never happened!
> *


it probally wont happen. :biggrin: They both skurred.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

who now? nikka chad might be, im ready fur this bishes


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You fools are crazy!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15942836
> *who now? nikka chad might be, im ready fur this bishes
> *


shit....... If ya guys was ready u wouldnt wait til next year to start. Hes talkin about the holidays and shit. Christmas is only one day. The buildoff is 3 months. U was tryin to get out from the get got. Ya both skurred. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Dec 10 2009, 01:44 AM~15934699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got money on Little D


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 10 2009, 07:47 PM~15942836
> *who now? nikka chad might be, im ready fur this bishes
> *


 :0 :0  FUCK IT Y WAIT TELLEM LETS DO THIS NOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 10 2009, 06:39 PM~15940645
> *the ownage be in this topic after the 1st.  Lmao.
> *


LOL in that case he better keep his outta the real ot :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 10 2009, 07:46 PM~15942831
> *it probally wont happen.  :biggrin:  They both skurred.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

*Yawn*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 12 2009, 07:57 AM~15958166
> **Yawn*
> *


ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are badass cars can't even see them :0

Let's goooo get the show on the fucking road :yes:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989+Dec 10 2009, 01:31 PM~15937095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it's me against LIL...BUT IT'S ALL GOOD.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 17 2009, 09:50 AM~16008413
> *Looks like it's me against LIL...BUT IT'S ALL GOOD.
> *


 Hey homie, I give you mad prop's...
(you must have the confidence? or your cahones is greater than your skills?)
Maybe the elevater aint going to the top  or you got some secret shit over
there that's going to take no prisoner's?
You cool with me Chad.. And you hella out build me! who am I ?
But your the one who (basicly) called out Dynasty m.c. by callin out cndyblu66!
You must have known That eye brow's would raise! 
(Once again) I say pretty balls-y Dogg! go get emm! 
But then again? why is topic even active at this point? nobody's buildin!
and if both of you have time to talk about the build off?
It seams that both of you got time to paint somethin,,cut something, glue somethin.
post a picture..in between shoppin and rappin gift for the kid's...!
respect to both you guy's....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

shorter stories hydro :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 17 2009, 09:50 AM~16008413
> *Looks like it's me against LIL...BUT IT'S ALL GOOD.
> *


the winner in my books is the one with the best looking truck. Ur name nor ur club dont matter to me.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 17 2009, 12:35 PM~16010184
> *shorter stories hydro :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 17 2009, 08:50 AM~16008413
> *Looks like it's me against LIL...BUT IT'S ALL GOOD.
> *


nah bro nobodys against u bro. just keep ur mouth shut homie and becarefull who u talk shit too or smart mouth too


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2009, 02:42 PM~16010261
> *the winner in my books is the one with the best looking truck. Ur name nor ur club dont matter to me.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 17 2009, 12:13 PM~16010582
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz uffin: 
too much talking not enough building! :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 17 2009, 12:45 PM~16010304
> *:h5:  :happysad:
> *


 shorter stories hydro 
Oh the heck with you two hoodlem's! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 17 2009, 12:35 PM~16010184
> *shorter stories hydro :biggrin:
> *


 x0 :angry:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 17 2009, 03:08 PM~16011514
> *x0  :angry:
> *



:biggrin: u knw we u fucking with ya bro , we gotta b honest though   go build something so i can show u how my hoppers do :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 17 2009, 02:13 PM~16011557
> *:biggrin:  u knw we u fucking with ya bro , we gotta b honest though        go build something so i can show u how my hoppers do  :cheesy:
> *


simon homes ju knoe wii bee fawk witch ju hidro  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 17 2009, 03:36 PM~16011819
> *simon homes ju knoe wii bee fawk witch ju hidro     :biggrin:
> *


I consider you two misfits as homies,,,I am not takin it personal,,, 
I mean I know you guys are joken,,i know both of you grew up riding the school
bus's that make you ware crash helmets,,and i take that under consideration
when I think about my (speacial) friends.... :biggrin: de de de


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 17 2009, 03:36 PM~16011819
> *simon homes ju knoe wii bee fawk witch ju hidro    :biggrin:
> *


oh and that's why I am going to both your threads with my (tor- up) hoppers!
cause I know i can get away with that on my two homies threads...!
as long as I dont write a whole page! lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 17 2009, 11:35 AM~16010184
> *shorter stories hydro :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You know we gotta give you shit sometimes hydroponics :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 17 2009, 09:52 PM~16015985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You know we gotta give you shit sometimes hydroponics :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 17 2009, 09:42 AM~16010261
> *the winner in my books is the one with the best looking truck. Ur name nor ur club dont matter to me.
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 17 2009, 08:52 PM~16015985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You know we gotta give you shit sometimes hydroponics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 LMAO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 17 2009, 09:52 PM~16015985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You know we gotta give you shit sometimes hydroponics :biggrin:
> *


lol what ever :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 17 2009, 11:12 PM~16017229
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 18 2009, 12:12 AM~16017229
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 18 2009, 12:12 AM~16017229
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey hears and idea! why dont reaper (forgive the spelling) darksidekustoms
lowandbeyound, bigdog323, dannychawps, Ibuildmyown slammed somona and who ever else is waiting. Start an out side buldoff of the same truck? and then place it amoungst each other, and then later among the more favored of the two between between Chad and Cndyblu66ss!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 18 2009, 03:05 AM~16017877
> *Hey hears and idea! why dont reaper (forgive the spelling)  darksidekustoms
> lowandbeyound, bigdog323, dannychawps, Ibuildmyown  slammed somona and who ever else is waiting. Start an out side buldoff of the same truck? and then place it amoungst each other, and then later among the more favored of the two between between Chad and Cndyblu66ss!
> *



DAMN IVE NEVER DONE A MINITRUCK AND I'D HAVE TO GET A HOLD OF ONE or unless someone wants to make a trade for one kuz muuuufukas b broke nowadays  ................... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: i m scared  some of these guys get down on da trucks :biggrin: .....






































THEY AINT DOWN! :biggrin: uffin: :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 18 2009, 05:05 AM~16017877
> *Hey hears and idea! why dont reaper (forgive the spelling)  darksidekustoms
> lowandbeyound, bigdog323, dannychawps, Ibuildmyown  slammed somona and who ever else is waiting. Start an out side buldoff of the same truck? and then place it amoungst each other, and then later among the more favored of the two between between Chad and Cndyblu66ss!
> *


Depends on the truck.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 18 2009, 08:06 AM~16018759
> *Depends on the truck.
> *



i got a 55 chevy step side pickup but thats as close as i am on trucks :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 18 2009, 10:43 AM~16018982
> *i got a 55 chevy step side pickup but thats as close as i am on trucks  :happysad:  :dunno:
> *


All I have is the Revell Custom Silvy, F-150 Lightning, 454SS, and F-150 Ext. cab Flareside.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

FUCK IT MAYBE NX YEAR


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 18 2009, 08:06 AM~16018759
> *Depends on the truck.
> *


Maybe any truck? just to light a fire under (our two gladiater's) I would not fuck with none of you on a challange! (And that dude named (slammed to somona)
Man I would run home screaming for my moma if i had to fuck with him...
But i think all the rest of you guys could do a side truck build off and have a good time.? I'v seen all your threads? yall can do it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

everyone in here talkin all kind of shit... even about other buildoffs.... except for the 2 this topic is for.... let it go until they start.... the rest is bullshit....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 18 2009, 10:32 PM~16026283
> *everyone in here talkin all kind of shit... even about other buildoffs.... except for the 2 this topic is for.... let it go until they start.... the rest is bullshit....
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Tick Tock Tick Tock As The Sound Of The Clock Draws The Time Near...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

5 pages and no build pics?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 18 2009, 05:51 PM~16021894
> *Maybe any truck? just to light a fire under (our two gladiater's) I would not fuck with none of you on a challange! (And that dude named (slammed to somona)
> Man I would run home screaming for my moma if i had to fuck with him...
> But i think all the rest of you guys could do a side truck build off and have a good time.? I'v seen all your threads?  yall can do it.
> *



:uh: Shouldn't worry about that one.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2009, 05:44 PM~16102971
> *5 pages and no build pics?
> *


Yeah, You know how LIL is pplz running there mouth 99% of the time.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 27 2009, 02:53 PM~16103022
> *Yeah, You know how LIL is pplz running there mouth 99% of the time.
> *


in stead of postn this :uh: u should say fuck it no more excuses christmas is over lets start this shit im not scurred lets get this build off going :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 27 2009, 09:56 PM~16105122
> *in stead of postn this :uh: u should say fuck it no more excuses christmas is over lets start this shit im not scurred lets get this build off going  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bigdogg for reiterating my previous statement. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Dec 28 2009, 07:18 AM~16109251
> *Thanks bigdogg for reiterating my previous statement.  :biggrin:
> *


just another excuse :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2009, 03:49 PM~16102999
> *:uh: Shouldn't worry about that one.
> *



oh no kiddin..like that guy is some badass on here or something..lol



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Nov 21 2009, 07:46 PM~15740197
> *Buildoff-You and I.
> 
> Mini Truck
> ...


"ruh ro raggy!!!"
its time!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

So what kits are bein built in here?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2009, 11:29 PM~16151012
> *"ruh ro raggy!!!"
> its time!
> *


 :0 :0 i had forgot about this alright boys LETS GET THIS BUILD OFF GOING  oh now its on chad :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2010, 01:36 AM~16151049
> *So what kits are bein built in here?
> *


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

D's on the ball...I'll post mine up lata.

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!

UH-HUUUU :biggrin:

Edit:










And yes the mountains are still blue...


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2010, 09:52 PM~16157176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it is go tyme.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

My money is on cndyblu66ss he has some dope ass skills as is and his paint is flawless most of the times


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 2 2010, 05:54 PM~16163875
> *:uh:
> *


come on buddy, dont get all butt hurt. Paint alone dont make a model, Let the builds speak for them selves. Ill root for ya bro if that make ya feel better. Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2010, 02:58 PM~16163909
> *come on buddy,  dont get all butt hurt.  Paint alone dont make a model,  Let the builds speak for them selves. Ill root for ya bro if that make ya feel better. Lol.    :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2010, 04:58 PM~16163909
> *come on buddy,  dont get all butt hurt.  Paint alone dont make a model,  Let the builds speak for them selves. Ill root for ya bro if that make ya feel better. Lol.    :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damnit that mofo is pink.

And finally i get to see ya do a truck--
ya know where i stand :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

make that pink truck spank that ass, CNDYBLU66SS---


ya'll better watch out them DYNASTY boys aint nothin to mess with.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2010, 02:01 PM~16170218
> *make that pink truck spank that ass, CNDYBLU66SS---
> ya'll better watch out them DYNASTY boys aint nothin to mess with.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

UH-HUUUU


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Jan 3 2010, 03:01 PM~16170218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to Swab The Deck with Dynasty:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 3 2010, 02:22 PM~16170389
> *Time to Swab The Deck with Dynasty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


yo candy! id like to contribute a bit for the sake of DYNASTY, PM me your addy if you want this!


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

He's gonna need all we can get...

For the Dynasty members:





 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 3 2010, 11:18 AM~16170842
> *:biggrin:
> yo candy! id like to contribute a bit for the sake of DYNASTY, PM me your addy if you want this!
> 
> ...


bags will be small.... its a 1:20 scale truck.... and i think he got bags from me last month anyway... kind of a christmas present


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2010, 05:50 PM~16171552
> *bags will be small.... its a 1:20 scale truck.... and i think he got bags from me last month anyway... kind of a christmas present
> *



Lol...that's why i said it's all good. I'm sure Big D can make it work.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2010, 05:50 PM~16171552
> *bags will be small.... its a 1:20 scale truck.... and i think he got bags from me last month anyway... kind of a christmas present
> *


I was thinkin the same thing. What do you use to make the bags anyway? I can't seem to find any rings that size.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 3 2010, 07:42 PM~16171935
> *I was thinkin the same thing. What do you use to make the bags anyway? I can't seem to find any rings that size.
> *


Home depot is where i bought mine.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 3 2010, 06:44 PM~16171953
> *Home depot is where i bought mine.
> *


I tried there, but couldn't find any that small. I'll check there again, and Lowe's and see what I can come up with.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Okay Mr. Chad, your head is awful big at the moment...I reccommend you go to a doctor for something to stop the swelling... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 3 2010, 02:55 PM~16172627
> *Okay Mr. Chad, your head is awful big at the moment...I reccommend you go to a doctor for something to stop the swelling... :uh:
> *


that comment doesn't make you look any better homie.... neither does the boys in your MCC chiming in like reppin a gang of rough and tough plastic slingers


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2010, 08:12 PM~16172788
> *that comment doesn't make you look any better homie.... neither does the boys in your MCC chiming in like reppin a gang of rough and tough plastic slingers
> *


LOL, I'll stab you with my x-acto. :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

haha, i wasnt trying to talk stuff or anything, just stating fact... i havent really said much through the topic actually but hey..like homie said let the builds do the talking


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

ahhh, i didnt realize it was a 1/20, haha, nvm then :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16172788
> *that comment doesn't make you look any better homie.... neither does the boys in your MCC chiming in like reppin a gang of rough and tough plastic slingers
> *


ROLLIN I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING!!! REP DYNASTY TO THE FULLEST BUT WITH RESPECT NOT LIKE WE ARE THE BEST OF THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap..Dynasty is a bunch of ruthless gangsta motherfuckers...yall better watch out..LOL

seriously..can we get to building before this topic turns into another shit ass off topic?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2010, 09:12 PM~16172788
> *that comment doesn't make you look any better homie.... neither does the boys in your MCC chiming in like reppin a gang of rough and tough plastic slingers
> *





chill out foo :biggrin: , you know as well as everyone else on this forum , thats its all in fun, and there isnt nothing wrong with a lil shit talk from time to time  


and for the plastic slangers :uh: its no different the ''M.C.B.A. takein over'' its a team pride type a thang  

and no matter how much talk is made in this thread, its gonna come down to who builds the better model, in all aspects  and i would expect the club to vote for the better build, and not because hes a club member  

just my .02


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 3 2010, 10:42 PM~16173783
> *yeap..Dynasty is a bunch of ruthless gangsta motherfuckers...yall better watch out..LOL
> 
> seriously..can we get to building before this topic turns into another shit ass off topic?
> *


 :uh: NOT ALL OF THEM


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 3 2010, 10:42 PM~16173782
> *ROLLIN I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING!!!  REP DYNASTY TO THE FULLEST BUT WITH RESPECT NOT LIKE WE ARE THE BEST OF THEM ALL!!!!
> *





couldnt have said it better frank


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

sorry did not mean to start nothin, just havin some fun, untill ya'll start building, good luck to u both.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2010, 04:44 PM~16173798
> *chill out foo :biggrin: , you know as well as everyone else on this forum , thats its all in fun, and there isnt nothing wrong with a lil shit talk from time to time
> and for the plastic slangers :uh:  its no different the ''M.C.B.A. takein over'' its a team pride type a thang
> 
> ...


but we are :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 3 2010, 04:42 PM~16173782
> *ROLLIN I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING!!!  REP DYNASTY TO THE FULLEST BUT WITH RESPECT NOT LIKE WE ARE THE BEST OF THEM ALL!!!!
> *


i think you understood what i was gettin at...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2010, 11:03 PM~16174000
> *sorry did not mean to start nothin, just havin some fun, untill ya'll start building, good luck to u both.
> *




your all good homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

THIS is what im talkin bout when i say paint the RIMs red nikka


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Update cumming tonight...Off to work now. :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 7 2010, 11:27 AM~16213754
> *Update cumming tonight...Off to work now.  :biggrin:
> *


For real man.. Is this a damn ohio thing?? Coming and cumming are two different things. 

Update coming tonight.. means you will be posting an update soon..

Update, cumming tonight.. Means you are letting us know you are going to blow your wad of knuckle kids in your shower tonight.. 

See the difference.. LMAO..


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 7 2010, 01:33 PM~16214278
> *For real man.. Is this a damn ohio thing?? Coming and cumming are two different things.
> 
> Update coming tonight.. means you will be posting an update soon..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 7 2010, 02:33 PM~16214278
> *For real man.. Is this a damn ohio thing?? Coming and cumming are two different things.
> 
> Update coming tonight.. means you will be posting an update soon..
> ...







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 7 2010, 02:33 PM~16214278
> *For real man.. Is this a damn ohio thing?? Coming and cumming are two different things.
> 
> Update coming tonight.. means you will be posting an update soon..
> ...


 :scrutinize: i know how to spellz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 7 2010, 02:03 PM~16215169
> *:scrutinize: i know how to spellz!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sure sure you keep telling yourself that.. :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

no, yu dunno hau tu spelz mohfahkka


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2010, 11:24 PM~16222287
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 NICE WHEELS :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 7 2010, 11:27 AM~16213754
> *Update cumming tonight...Off to work now.  :biggrin:
> *


its morning?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

When does this build off start? :0 8 pages, 2 pics, 0 progress.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

hey hey not 0 progress, ive got my shit tubbed mofakka...buildoff started jan 1st


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 12:22 AM~16222909
> *hey hey not 0 progress, ive got my shit tubbed mofakka...buildoff started jan 1st
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2010, 11:24 PM~16222287
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


i like what you done with the hole in the wall...jp those wheels look awesome on it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

there is sooo much lack of build in this post... :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2010, 12:03 PM~16224453
> *there is sooo much lack of build in this post... :uh:
> *





wtf you talking bout willis?


you taliking about what derrick did on that s15? or you talking about this thread altogether?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just altogether..i see D is making an effort..this ohio dude is daydreaming or something...wake the fuck up and build.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2010, 12:13 PM~16224507
> *just altogether..i see D is making an effort..this ohio dude is daydreaming or something...wake the fuck up and build.
> *






D will get er done.................. dont sweat that


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2010, 08:13 AM~16224507
> *just altogether..i see D is making an effort..this ohio dude is daydreaming or something...wake the fuck up and build.
> *


X2 :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2010, 09:17 AM~16224542
> *D will get er done.................. dont sweat that
> *



oh i have no doubt...


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 01:16 AM~16222870
> *its morning?
> *


almost a day later... BSing...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 09:49 PM~16232663
> *almost a day later... BSing...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2010, 11:13 AM~16224507
> *just altogether..i see D is making an effort..this ohio dude is daydreaming or something...wake the fuck up and build.*


Sorri I'm working around 60 hours a week here. It's hard to find time to build. This piss ass model shit is way down on my list of important things. If I finished the build off in time good. If not so be it. Honestly I don't give a fuck less. I understand I issued this buildoff but I wasn't expecting overtime to kick in like this. My family comes first.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Guide Line(Body Dropping To The Door):










Convertible Top And Body Dropped To The Door(Rough Cut):



















Going to cut the bed floor out today/tomorrow for the c-notch and sand/clean up the cuts I made on the rockers. I'm shaving everything but the driver's side door lock. :biggrin: 

Thanks to SlammdSonoma for pissing me off after getting done with a 14 hour shift and lighting the fire under my ass to get this build started. I've been up for 24 hours str8 now it's bed time.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 9 2010, 05:58 AM~16234454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good D...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 9 2010, 04:12 AM~16234477
> *Guide Line(Body Dropping To The Door):
> 
> 
> ...


lol..now thats some funny shit. seemed SOMEONE needed to get your attention to get something started.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice start looks like both of these are gonna be cool trucks


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 9 2010, 10:56 AM~16236435
> *nice start looks like both of these are gonna be cool trucks
> *


X2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

both rides are looking good so far! 


this is gonna be a cool ass build off!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

:0 PROGRESS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

looks similar to that ranger thats in construction zone in Minitruckin this month...if so, good luck on that motherfucker of a setup!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:
does it now... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i knew you of all people would point it out :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 12 2010, 12:41 AM~16261400
> *
> 
> 
> ...





that shits gonna look serious D :biggrin: nice work bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

done with the rear suspension..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bsing?


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

*UPDATE*:

Started building complete new back half. I got the main frame rails cuts and glued in. Also cut the fenderwells out of the front.










Got the ibeams cut and almost ready for bags. Just got to make bag mounts.











'07 Shelby Mustang GT500 Interior(rough mock up):











Big Chrome :biggrin: :










Ranger Graveyard:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work so far chad.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

YOU TWO ARE PUTTING SOME WORK IN!!!!! KEEP IT FELLAS!!! LOOKING GREAT AND GOOD LUCK TO YOU BOTH!!!!!


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2010, 09:45 PM~16261467
> *looks similar to that ranger thats in construction zone in Minitruckin this month...if so, good luck on that motherfucker of a setup!
> *


it sure does


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 16 2010, 12:17 PM~16308880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 15 2010, 03:16 AM~16298764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u sure?


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Just redid the main rails they were not straight. They angled up. Hoping I can bang out the notch and bridge today. Also still trying to decide if I should go with a standard 4 link, a wishboner, or something a lil' crazy.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Notches...My first time so comments, tips, and all that welcum.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good man.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks Low. It's amazing what a few Coors Lights and a Mitre Box can do.


----------



## kbarrera (Dec 27, 2008)

WAT COLOR PINK IS THAT FROM


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kbarrera_@Jan 19 2010, 03:47 PM~16341563
> *WAT COLOR PINK IS THAT FROM
> *


thats custom lindberg plastic pink.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 16 2010, 11:50 AM~16308721
> *UPDATE:
> 
> Started building complete new back half.  I got the main frame rails cuts and glued in.  Also cut the fenderwells out of the front.
> ...


nice progress man.  

interested in gettin rid of one of those ranger cabs?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Jan 18 2010, 11:12 PM~16335265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think they came out nice bro!good shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Jan 20 2010, 12:38 AM~16347335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. I'm tryin' to step it up in 010.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

please forgive the way it looks now that was hard as fuck to mock up


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 27 2010, 09:41 PM~16433962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 You're killin it in here bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 27 2010, 10:41 PM~16433962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 27 2010, 08:41 PM~16433962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holly shit


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just wait till i get my BMF in, then you all will really love it :biggrin: ive already got the interior started, now i just gotta work on my sound system..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

damn that is sick. Nice colors too!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Lookin great D.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Truck looks killa homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 28 2010, 06:51 PM~16444102
> *damn that is sick. Nice colors too!!
> *


:biggrin: thanks, they ought to look better under some clear.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Looks Killa D... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lookin real good. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 29 2010, 07:37 PM~16454217
> *
> 
> 
> ...





bitch looks smooth


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 29 2010, 03:37 PM~16454217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 sweet bro :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 29 2010, 03:37 PM~16454217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ive been slowly working.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

not anymore.. lol... sup with this? is everyone gonna vote on what got done? the rules never stated the rides had to be finished :biggrin:

so let me kno, and chad, whereve you been? been workin on it or?


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 27 2010, 06:27 PM~17018447
> *not anymore.. lol... sup with this? is everyone gonna vote on what got done? the rules never stated the rides had to be finished :biggrin:
> 
> so let me kno, and chad, whereve you been? been workin on it or?
> *


Slowly, I've been work 55-60 hrs a week and haven't had much time. I was going to see if you wanted to move the finish date till the end of April?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well, im not buildin at the moment and wont be till i buy the car.. i mean, if you wanna go head n finish n win by default thats kol, but im not building till after i get the car running and such


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

JUST CALL IT A DRAW :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 29 2010, 03:37 PM~16454217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a shame, this fucker is bad ass already. 
Just post up pics of what you guys have done and then decide who's is bettter.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well the pics i have in here are the only ones i have of it..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Mar 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17043159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

